# MARCH 25TH 6th Annual CHICAGOLAND KLASSIC BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP



## dj rudy k (Feb 1, 2012)

*6th Annual 
CHICAGOLAND KLASSIC BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP 
MARCH 25TH
*




*
OPEN TO ALL MAKES AND MODELS ! 

SHOW CLASS'S-- SPLIT- SURVIVOR / RESTORED / CUSTOM

SPECTATOR ADMISSION $2  
ENTRY FEE SHOW BIKES $5
SWAP SPACE $25 INDOOR - OUT DOOR $20
SHOW HOURS 9AM-2M REGISTRATION & SET UP 7:30AM – 9AM. 
TROPHY AWARDS 1:45 PM ENTRANT VOTING! 
BEST OF SHOW SPECTATOR VOTING!
BIKE CORAL OR INDVIDUAL BIKES FOR SALE $5 
WE RECOMMEND YOU PRE- REGISTER TO INSURE INDOOR SPACE. 
SWAP TABLES INCLUDED INDOORS
 WE ONLY HAVE 12 SPOTS INDOOR LEFT
Location
ADDISON TOWN SHIP GYM
401 N. Addison Rd., Addison, IL
FOR MORE INFORMATION
CONTACT CAR SHOW PROMOTIONS
Rudy K. 224-587-6803 OR VISIT
WWW.CARSHOWPROMOTIONS.COM
RAIN OR SHINE

*


----------

